# JOGL 2.0 jars fehlen



## Hachmed (7. Aug 2011)

Hallo.

Ich wollte JOGL hier : Index of /deployment/autobuilds/master/jogl-b422-2011-08-05_11-25-00
herunterladen. Erst habe ich die 	jogl-2.0-b422-20110805-windows-i586.7z Version geladen, aber die scheint nicht die richtige zu sein, weil Elipse die Exception


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Users\Kibitzer\Desktop\Alle Programme\LIBS\jogl-2.0-b23-20110303-windows-i586\lib\gluegen-rt.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform
```

wirft.
Gut, dann habe ich halt die andere Version für Windows heruntergeladen (jogl-2.0-b422-20110805-windows-amd64.7z).
Aber da fehlen viele wichtige JARs!

Ich halte mich bei der Vorgehensweise an diesem Tutorial.

Dort wird gesagt, ich brache folgende JARs: 

gluegen-rt.jar, 
jogl.all.jar, 
nativewindow.all.jar, 
newt.all.jar

Es sind aber die meisten nicht vorhanden!
Nur in dem anderen Ordner, den ich nicht verwenden kann.
Ich habe Windows7 64 Bit und im Tut wird gesagt:
Windows 64-bit: jogl-2.0-b23-20110303-windows-amd64.7z
Aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn da Datein fehlen;(
Habe auch schon bei älteren Releases gekuckt, überall das Gleiche...
Weiß jemand rat?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Aug 2011)

Schau' dir mal die Inhalte der JARs an (notfalls umbenennen zu .ZIP, dann kann man sie leicht öffnen). Es kann sein, dass dort die benötigten JARs drinliegen. (Fancy hatte AFAIR ein paar mal erwähnt, dass die aktuellen JARs falsch gebaut sind, und dort sozusagen die JARs nochmal in JARs zumsammengepackt sind).


----------



## Ulathar (7. Aug 2011)

Kann jetzt nur von JOGL 1.1.1 reden da ich mit 2.0 noch nicht gearbeitet habe, aber die JARs enthalten in der Regel keine DLLs.

Die musst du zusätzlich zu den JARs deinem Projekt hinzufügen und bei den DLLs musst du darauf achten, 32 oder 64 Bit dlls bereitzustellen, je nach dem welche VM du verwendest.
Habe für mein Projekt nen "dll loader" gefummelt, der automatisch erkennt ob windows, mac oder llinux und ob 32 oder 64 bit und entsprechend die notwendigen DLLs läd.
So kann ich das Programm wirklich "plattform unabhängig" ausliefern und brauch nich X versionen.

Überprüfe also einmal, ob deinem Projekt neben den JOGL JARs auch die notwendigen DLLs beiliegen.


----------



## Hachmed (7. Aug 2011)

Ja, hab' das Problem jetzt gelöst...
Die JARs fehlen nur in einigen Builds, in den meisten (von Anfang 2011) ist alles enthalten...


----------



## muzzel (16. Jan 2012)

Habe gerade das gleiche Problem, gibt es keine schönere Lösung als die veralteten Dateien zu verwenden?


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jan 2012)

In den Index of /deployment/jogamp-current/archive sollte eigentlich alles drin sein. Notfalls genauere Infos posten.


----------



## muzzel (17. Jan 2012)

Die folgenden Jars fehlen im "jogamp-windows-amd64.7z	19-Dec-2011 14:20 	8.7M":
- nativewindow.all.jar
- newt.all.jar

Kann natürlich sein dass die nur umbenannt wurden, enthalten sind z.b:
- newt.ogl.jar
- newt.event.jar
- newt.driver.<arch>.jar
- newt.core.jar
- newt.awt.jar

- nativewindow-natives-windows-amd64.jar
- nativewindow.os.<arch>.jar
- nativewindow.core.jar
- nativewindow.awt.jar

Ich weiss allerdings nicht welche davon ich brauche. Momentan verwende ich die zwei ganz oben genannten aus "jogl-2.0-b402-20110626-windows-amd64", musste mehrere builds durchprobieren bis ich eins gefunden habe was die zwei jars beinhaltet und keine errors wirft.

Da es momentan funktioniert, ist das Anliegen nicht mehr dringend. Finde es nur sehr unschön veraltete Bibliotheken zu verwenden


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2012)

Hab' hier mal für einen schnellen Test einfach alle JARs+DLLs in ein Verzeichnis geklatscht und 
gluegen-rt.jar
jogl.all.jar
zum Build-Path hinzugefügt. Ersteres ist sicher zu viel, aber _fehlen_ sollte nichts...


----------



## muzzel (30. Jan 2012)

Ja hast Recht, ist mittlerweile wohl nur anders gepackt. Danke!


----------

